# Fenstermenü schwarz hinterlegt



## tim&struppi (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
nutze Suse 10.0 und hab fleißig Updates gemacht. Nun stellte ich aber fest, das bei einigen Programmen wie z.B. Gimp die Menüs beim anklicken schwarz sind. Dort, wo die Maus über einen Eintrag steht, kann man diesen lesen, verschwindet aber wieder, wenn ich mit der Maus weiter nach unten gehe.
Ziemlich blöd, wenn man das ganze Menü mit der Maus abfahren muß, um z.B. speichern unter oder schließen zu finden. Als Beispiel hab ich ein Bildschirmfoto von Gimp mal angehängt. Hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Aiju (20. Oktober 2005)

Probier doch mal an den Stileinstellungen rum


----------



## tim&struppi (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
schon probiert, aber ändern tut sich nichts. Dachte, wxGTK hätte damit was zu tun und installierte es neu. Fehlanzeige. Keine Ahnung, was es noch sein könnte. Programme wie OpenOffice funktionieren. Gimp oder auch synaptic haben das Problem mit dem schwarzen Menü. Weiß keiner mehr einen Rat ?

Michael


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

wxGTK?
Was hat wxGTK mit Gimp zu tun?
Gimp läuft doch auf einem anderem System (X?)


----------



## tim&struppi (21. Oktober 2005)

Dachte, weil amule und synaptic mit wxGTK zusammenhängen.
Hat keiner eine Idee


----------

